

The State of the Database with Tim Ellis (MixPanel / WePay TechTalk) - billclerico
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=128176013883789&ref=ts

======
billclerico
Hackers and Founders meetup for the same event:
[http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/calendar/13987593...](http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/calendar/13987593/)

~~~
stanleydrew
Can't see the other without a FB account, so thanks for this.

------
kirvero
no fb account requirements pls.

~~~
billclerico
sorry - I tore my facebook account apart trying to make it open, but couldn't
figure it out. I posted this above, here is a link to the meetup:
[http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/calendar/13987593...](http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/calendar/13987593/)

